# Week 51|52 B&W Challenge: Circular



## zulu42 (Dec 18, 2021)

This challenge will run until December 31, 2021.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

Let's close 2021 with a well rounded challenge. Circles, ovals, spheres and for the bold, orbs. An oval is just a circle trying to look skinnier. How can a sphere be a sphere in a 2D image? Please enjoy the challenge, and a sincere thank you for the participation and inspiring images you have shared this year.


----------



## mjcmt (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 20, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 252030



… goes by the name Paterson?


----------



## cdd29 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 25, 2021)

2021 Wreath (monochrome).jpg by Snowbear Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 27, 2021)

One of my many hobbies from years ago, only have the three bikes I made with coat hangers.



Bike by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 27, 2021)

A couple of circular ones on Susie.



Susie by Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Jan 1, 2022)




----------

